

Ask HN: Best library for adding charts / graphs to your website? - ep103

A different library seems to appear on HN every few weeks.  Does anyone have good insight to the pros / cons or their favorite particular library?
======
kaushikt
d3 is amazing. There is no doubt about it. If you have a decent amount of time
then perhaps you can start with this <http://christopheviau.com/d3_tutorial/>

A more simpler & easily configurable option is definitely RaphaelJS
(<http://raphaeljs.com/>). Be sure to check out g.Raphael as well
(<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>).

Other than this, i have previously worked with
Rickshaw(<http://code.shutterstock.com/rickshaw/>) as well. Although, i found
it incredibly easy to implement, i personally find it a little poorly
documented and found less resources and difficult to modify and play around.
With HTML5 canvas, be sure to check out the new ChartJS
(<http://www.chartjs.org/>).

If in case, you are ready to shell out then
HighCharts(<http://www.highcharts.com/>) and perhaps
FusionCharts(<http://www.fusioncharts.com/>) are the way to go. Personally, i
think i would go with Raphael.

------
OWaz
Take a look at <http://www.highcharts.com/> too. I used highcharts a few weeks
ago for an project in my company and I found it pretty simple to use. D3 does
look interesting but I didn't have the time to learn it, with highcharts it
seemed quicker for me to implement some graphs and get my project over with.

~~~
Avalaxy
Very much +1 for Highcharts. Best charting library I came across when looking
for charting libraries. It's a bit on the expensive site though.

------
adamtaa
Having asked this same exact question before my answers, as some have
mentioned below, are RaphaelJs and JqPlot. That said I am also looking into D3
which is also mentioned below. RaphaelJs has a number of controls based on it
such as JustGage animated gauges(not by me but I have used it), and JqPlot
which is highly configurable and seems to "just work".

------
bink-lynch
I am using <http://raphaeljs.com/> for my current project, but
<http://d3js.org/> looks great, particularly <http://nvd3.org/>.

------
ag_47
Take a look the the Google chart api, it's quite comprehensive and free.

------
ep103
In my searches, Stack Overflow seems to lean towards d3.js

